# Hello Everyone



## HoldenMonty (Sep 27, 2017)

Hello everyone I recently have been Raised to the Sublime degree of a Master Mason on September 5, 2017. I am excited about starting on the adventure for more light. I have already started working on as much as possible. I am proud to say that I was initiated by my Dad and current sitting Worshipful Master at the Lodge I attend and was Raised by my Grandpa and Dad. My Dad has put in for the Lewis award here in Pennsylvania and will be getting it at our Saint John's Day banquette in December.


----------



## Bloke (Sep 27, 2017)

Congrats - always lovely to see generations of Brothers   If memory serves me right, PA has a Lewis Jewel ?

And Greetings from Australia


----------



## LK600 (Sep 27, 2017)

Congratulations and welcome!


----------



## Warrior1256 (Sep 27, 2017)

Greetings and welcome to the forum Brother.


----------



## HoldenMonty (Sep 27, 2017)

@Bloke you are correct, that is what I meant to say. It will have my name and the date I was initiated, under that will have my dad's name and the date he was initiated, and below his will be my grandfathers name with the date he was initiated.


----------



## rpbrown (Sep 27, 2017)

Greetings and congratulations brother.
 It is always great to hear of families raising the youngsters. I was privileged a few years ago to witness a MM degree where the degree team included his father, grand father, and great grandfather. GGF was WM, Father was the SD, and GF was 3rd ruffian. That is something that doesn't  happen every day.


----------



## Thomas Stright (Sep 27, 2017)

Congrats Brother!


----------



## Brother JC (Sep 27, 2017)

Congratulations!


----------



## GJB (Sep 27, 2017)

Congratulations!   My father was a part of the degree team that conferred my degree when I was raised.  It is a fond memory that will forever mean a lot to both of us.   

Sent from my SM-G955U using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Bloke (Sep 27, 2017)

HoldenMonty said:


> @Bloke you are correct, that is what I meant to say. It will have my name and the date I was initiated, under that will have my dad's name and the date he was initiated, and below his will be my grandfathers name with the date he was initiated.


That. Is. Awesome !


----------



## goomba (Sep 27, 2017)

Congrats brother.  Welcome to the site and  the fraternity.


----------



## Keith C (Sep 28, 2017)

Congratulation Brother!

May I ask to which Lodge you belong?


----------



## HoldenMonty (Sep 28, 2017)

I belong to Rual Amity Lodge 70 in Athens, PA


----------



## HoldenMonty (Sep 28, 2017)

Keith C said:


> Congratulation Brother!
> 
> May I ask to which Lodge you belong?


 Since you are in PA I do have a question for you. Have you been added to the new system? Our secretary said that I'm the first one he has added to the new system and there isn't a way to print out a dues card yet. I'm thinking it would be cool to attend some other lodges in the area and even though I could take my dad along and not have an issue since he's the WM at the Lodge I go to and is known in the Lodges around us that are in our district. But there is just something about wanting my dues card.


----------



## Keith C (Sep 28, 2017)

HoldenMonty said:


> Since you are in PA I do have a question for you. Have you been added to the new system? Our secretary said that I'm the first one he has added to the new system and there isn't a way to print out a dues card yet. I'm thinking it would be cool to attend some other lodges in the area and even though I could take my dad along and not have an issue since he's the WM at the Lodge I go to and is known in the Lodges around us that are in our district. But there is just something about wanting my dues card.



Honestly, I have no idea!  I will ask our Secretary about this next time I see him.  The online system of the Grand Lodge is kind of wonky, I have not been able to log in to the members area for a while, and talking with my WM at an extra meeting last night, neither has he.

I know I was raised last November 30th and got my dues card for the following Masonic year in the beginning of February.

You should definitely get out to other lodges, especially if there are official Visitations by your DDGM.  In our district we have a traveling award that gets taken home by the Lodge that has the most Brothers show up for official visitations. So it will be easy as your Lodge officers will vouch for you, you will get around to different lodges in your district, which will then allow you to visit them again until your dues card arrives, as brothers at these lodges will now have been in a tyled lodge with you, and will help your lodge receive recognition for Traveling.


----------



## Mike Martin (Sep 29, 2017)

Welcome to Freemasonry in general and this Forum in particular.


----------



## Tony Oliva (Sep 30, 2017)

Welcome Brother. Sadly, I had no one else in my family who was a mason. Being a member of the NYPD I was raised by the NYPD Square Club degree team. I will never forget that!


----------

